# MINE SHAFT



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

For years I have been seeing this at The Big Train Show. I have taken many pictures of it but they never turned out.

But finally I got a set that look good enough to post. 

This is not my work. Bob Baxter told me who it belongs to but I forgt. I feel bad that I for got.

This is such a great Idea.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a great model for sure. Thanks for posting the pics JJ 

Randy


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
The mine shaft & elevator are the work of Roy Heughins. It used to be part of a Del Oro module, & I think Carla took some pictures of it several years ago. This was the first year I've seen it at the Door Hollow, and frankly, I think it's a much more powerful scene now that the mineshaft is (re?) connected to a mine at the surface!

(I also noticed that Roy Heughins & his wife were wearing "Door Hollow" t-shirts, and had duty at _that _layout this year. Hmmm.. 'nuff said!)


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great idea! What a beautifull diorama. So many details. I like that "safety-bird"! 
Do you have pictures of the underground trains also?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool. I wanted to do something a little bit similar on my layout but by the time I thought of it, I'd already finished the rock work in the only place it could have fit.


----------

